# Onkyo TX-NR609 issue?



## Monty

Hello all
Well I finally received all of my new equipment my SVS SBS-02 5.1 package and my Onkyo 609, along with the new HDMI 1.4 cables. I got everything installed and setup (I must admit there are tons of settings). My PS3 worked perfectly with no issues (via HDMI). I then went to work on my Cable box (also HDMI) 

When I set up the source I got no display from the cable box. This has been hooked up for the past three years with an HDMI cable. Has anyone run into this problem.

My first thought is maybe I got a bad HDMI cable, I will try switching it with the one from my PS3 and test it again. Going from a Bose lifestyle 12 system I am amazed at how much I missed!!!

I checked out a few minutes of Avatar on Blue ray and was blown away (until my wife said "you know the kids are asleep right?) :hsd:

WOW


----------



## eugovector

Which sub did you get?

Are you getting audio/video/neither from the cable box?


----------



## Moonfly

Did the Bose system pass a picture through it from the cable box?

It may be a handshake issue, but I would wager its most likely a setting issue somewhere along the line.


----------



## Monty

Updated... I was thinking it was a cable issue so I took and connected the cable box to the cable that connects to my PS3 (which has worked all along) and this worked, so I assumed I had a bad cable. I then took the cable box and said "bad" cable and connected it to the HDMI port on the front of my tv and it worked fine. Back in this "bad" cable goes back in to the HDMI port on the Onkyo to the Cable/Sat HDMI port. Still no signal. I move it over one port to the VCR HDMI port it work fine with the said "bad" cable, (self...cable is not bad put it back in). 

I am content and leave the "bad" cable connected to my Motorola cable box plugged into the VCR HDMI port. Later on that night I set the pass through so my wife and kids can watch tv with out the need for the receiver, it worked fine. I turn it back on so I could watch some football in surround it once again worked fine. I get ready to go to bed, set the pass through back to on, can you guess...NO SIGNAL again.

I got fed up and connected my HDMI cable that is in my wall back to the cable box and went to bed unhappy.

Do I have a bad receiver, I have never had a problem with the cable box and never had a problem with it connected directly to the TV via HDMI. IF this is an HDMI handshake issue how can I determine? Should I send this unit back, the sound is amazing compared to my old BOSE Lifestyle 12. I am glad I bought sperate components but now wondering if I should have bought the Denon.


Please help!


----------



## NegativeEntropy

I would troubleshoot all of the HDMI-in ports on the receiver with a "known good" signal chain. It looks like you could use the PS3 with the "no-issues" HDMI cable.

If the receiver consistently plays nice with the PS3 and known good cable, then it's likely not the receiver's issue.

I had a little trouble following all of the combinations you've tried - have you tried the cable box with the known good HDMI cable on a variety of receiver ports?

I have heard of certain HDMI cables working with certain components and not others, but that was always in the context of very long cables (i.e. HDMI over 30-50'). I assume you're dealing with short cables here?

Good luck.


----------



## Monty

Well it seems the problem has disappeared. I can not say that I understand why. 
I went home on Friday, plugged everything back in the way it "should" be (Cable box into Cable/Satellite with the original cable I used) set the HDMI pass through and low and behold it worked :huh:

I think it had something to do with a setting on the HDMI pass through setting screen, the name escapes me right now. So all is well now, except I am not sure how this receiver say's it has all these surround sound modes, yet when I scroll through them it only seems to list several. Maybe its the signal my PS3 or Cable TV is sending and therefore can only be played by certain modes (if that makes sense!).

Thanks again for all the help.

PS...I am a huge fan of my setup and could not stop watching all my Blueray's over the weekend, the SVS sound great paired with the Onkyo receiver I could not be happier.


----------



## NegativeEntropy

I'm glad you got it worked out! Thanks for updating us and enjoy your setup.:T


----------



## consultjb

I have had my 609 for about 6 mos and love. But this morning, when I turned it on I am getting no signal from the HDMI out to my TV on any setting (BD/DVD, NET, setup).

I disconnected my dvd player hdmi and plugged in the tv hdmi cable and got a picture.

This worked fine last night. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## lcaillo

Try all combinations of your turn on sequence of the components. Start with the display and work back to the source then reverse it. If that does not work, try a reset on the AVR.


----------



## consultjb

Well, I tried everything in the manual and finally did a firmware upgrade. Mysteriously the video came back...


----------



## fergi

Onkyo has issues with HDMI. I have an Onkyo TX-SR606 receiver with a bad HDMI board. It started with an intermittent loss of the signal from the HDMI output that progressed into a complete failure. There are people on eBay making money replacing the capacitors on the HDMI board.


----------



## tonyvdb

Do not attemp the above repair on the 609 as the HDMI boards are not at all the same.
If doing the firmware update fixed the issue then its no different than upgrading firmware on BluRay players, issues can develop when HDMI HDCP handshake protocols change slightly.


----------



## lcaillo

The problem with these kinds of repair suggestions is that people who have different problems often chase the wrong solution and cause more problems than they solve. More troubleshooting and research than identifying similar symptoms would be needed to get to the point where changing parts would be advised.


----------



## fergi

The YouTube post was offered only as evidence that Onkyo has issues with their HDMI IO boards. There was never any suggestion that Monty try this fix on his receiver. It never even occurred to me that it would be interpreted as a suggestion that he try it on a completely different receiver.


----------



## tonyvdb

fergi said:


> The YouTube post was offered only as evidence that Onkyo has issues with their HDMI IO boards. There was never any suggestion that Monty try this fix on his receiver. It never even occurred to me that it would be interpreted as a suggestion that he try it on a completely different receiver.


The issue is that this is discussing the Onkyo 609 not the 606. Very different receivers in many ways and not at all comparable problems. That HDMI board "issue" on the 606 is few and far between and not straight across the board.


----------



## The Doctor

Help! I've seen posts here and there about the HDMI problem associated with video, but my problem with this receiver is that sometimes it wouldn't have any sound output, I could unplug it from the power source and cycle it on and off and most of the time it would work. Recently, I powered it on and found no sound output but I left it on and after an hour or so, it started to work. My though was to turn it all the way down when we went to bed that evening so that maybe it wouldn't be so picky, but now there's no sound output no matter what I do. Has anyone had this problem? Is there a fix that won't cost what the receiver cost? I have a similar problem with a Denon receiver and when it went out, I picked up the Onkyo...now I'm just dead in the water! Any suggestions?

By the way...HELLO to all of you!!! I'm a new member and this looks like an excellent forum! I'm glad to have found it!!


----------



## Monty

*Re: Onkyo TX-NR609 issue...again!*

Sadly another "update"
So it has been almost 2 years to the day I purchased the tx-nr609. It has worked flawlessly after the initial problems I had. When about a month ago it stopped passing the HDMI through when the receiver was off. So I went into the settings and the HDMI pass through was set to off. This was strange because I had locked the setup, but I turned it back on and was again happy for about another month.

Last night I went to listen to Pandora Radio, my receiver started displaying network initializing. It never went beyond the initializing stage. I then called Onkyo and the firs person I talked to was not very helpfull at all, "yep its bad send it in" after he instructed me to do a reset. I left it unplugged and went to the gym, when I got home I tried everything again. Same problem. I called Onkyo again hoping to get someone that was willing to help and dealt with someone that was actually help full. Turned out the first guy was right but curt. The second tech said it sounds like a bad chip send it in!

I dismantled my setup last night and am sending the unit to a local shop that Onkyo told me is an authorized retailer. Luckily my warranty expires in less than week and the tech on the phone said don't worry we will take care of the problem. Well when I get it back I will give another update. Hopefully it wont be that long Battlefield 4 just does not sound the same coming from my TV


----------



## z80analog

Monty said:


> I got fed up and connected my HDMI cable that is in my wall back to the cable box and went to bed unhappy.


 You are not alone! Got a new pioneer receiver last week. Needed an HDMI cable so picked up a $7 one from bestbuy on the way home. I needed just that one, since I already had two .. old one for PS3 to reciever; new one from cable box to receiver; old one from receiver to TV. I could only get the PS3 to display on the TV; the cable box, blackness and silence. Swapped HDMI cables with the PS3 and then I had everything working just fine, and went to bed happy. It's still that way. I leave it to the gods of HDMI to know what is really going on.


----------



## Dougme57

I have a 708 and never could get my cable box to work correctly with HDMI. I connected to my projector with component cables and to my receiver with an optic cable, never had a problem again and it has been that way for 2 years. Cable is only 1080I anyway so no loss in video quality.


----------



## RPoyourow

Same issue with my NR609. Called customer service this morning (October 29, 2015) and the agent quickly ran me through some diagnostics. The return and repair program for the defective HDMI Board is still in effect. Onkyo will ship out a return box by Fed Express for me to use. shipping and turnaround for the repairs should be about 10 days. Very helpful and courteous.


----------

